# Its Tanner's time to shine!Coming to a Petsmart near you!!



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Petsmart Charities will be starting a campaign that will be aimed at helping in saving the lives of homeless pets nationwide. 

We will be going this weekend to Hollywood! This opportunity will give us the chance to be in print ads, web ads, television commercials, signs in Petsmart stores, and billboards across the nation.

The campaign doesn't launch until 2011, so that is when the commercials, tv ads, web ads, and Petsmart signs, and billboards. So if we are chosen, you may see Tanner, me and my family on tv, online, at Petsmart or while driving on the freeways!

Wish us luck! I will be sure to update you all if we are chosen!!


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

That would be great! How exciting for you two! Good luck, I hope they choose him!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

So we went to the casting call today. We went in the late afternoon and there weren't many people. We were in a room with bright lights and 4 or 5 casting directors. When they first saw him they were impressed. They loved how big he was and beautiful he was. They also kept complimenting on how his profile looked so much like a wolf and how beautiful he was. They had a photographer who was taking pictures. They asked how we got Tanner, and they liked the story. They asked how we impacted our family and what made us want to adopt a dog. I don't think they had to many big dogs. One of the casting directors came over and sat on the floor and petted Tanner.lol.He told us he had a Black GSD/Malamute mix. 

We will probably find out this week if we made the cut.


----------



## Cluemanti (Jun 25, 2010)

Sounds like you have a good chance. Good luck!


----------



## Myles (May 23, 2010)

Good Luck! Sounds like they liked him. Cant wait to see him in 2011! A doggie star is born


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks guys. It will be so weird to see Tanner on a billboard.lol. If he is chosen, and you see him in a commercial or on a billboard you can say "I know him!".lol


----------



## guitarest (Jun 22, 2005)

Thats fantastic


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

That's great- can't wait to find out!!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

We should find out either this week or next. They wanted to know if we would be available on September 11th, 12th, 13th, and 14th. I am so scared!lol. I think he was the biggest and only shepherd they saw.lol


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> We should find out either this week or next. They wanted to know if we would be available on September 11th, 12th, 13th, and 14th. I am so scared!lol. I think he was the biggest and only shepherd they saw.lol



if they want to see you and Tanner, for 4 days straight, I`d bet money you guys are in, thats way cool, all the paws are crossed here, good luck


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Go Tanner!! Don't let it go to his head.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

YAY Tanner!!! Way to go boy!! Good luck you guys!!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

*No word yet.....*

Its been about 3 weeks since the casting call and we haven't heard anything back yet from the studio. I really thought these people liked Tanner.

Should I call them? I don't want to seem weird or anything.They really didn't tell us when we should be getting a call from them. I haven't been to a casting call before so I don't know how they do things.I don't know if they will be calling us the week before they start shooting the commercials.

So I should I just call them and ask if they already chose the dogs and cats for the commercials?


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Sure I'd call them- you have to be able to plan your life and can't wait by the phone. Maybe they'll give you a timeline at least. Good luck!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Call them, if it were a job interview you would call back to find out if a decision had been made. Kiss a little butt and thank them for the opportunity to audition, then inquire if a decision has been made.

Crossing my fingers for you!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

OK I just called them, yes that was fast.lol. Well anyways, I called the studio and they first said they did, but then she went to double check(thank dog) and then they came back to the phone and told me that they actually haven't decided yet and we should be waiting for a call from them if we made it. I asked when should be hearing a response back and they said they weren't sure, but sometime soon.

So keep your paws, fingers and toes crossed a little longer. If you start cramping take a break and go back to crossing!lol.

I hate waiting. But since this is Hollywood it will probably take a while, because we weren't the only auditions that day.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

i`m sending positive thoughts


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Well they wanted to know if we would be availiable on Septembe 11th, 12th, 13th and 14th which is this weekend and we still have not heard anything. -______-


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Awww, sounds like it's not going to work out. Sorry to you and Tanner.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh a GSD as a mascot would have been so good for the breed!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

He was too good for them anyways.Lol.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

who knows they may call tomorrow or later tonight.


----------

